# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Humb jetën në aksident automobilistik presidenti i Top Media-s, Dritan Hoxha

## Borix

Presidenti i Top Media, Dritan Hoxha, humbi jeten sot, pasi makina e tij tip Ferrari doli nga rruga duke u perplasur me nje peme anash Lanes, gje qe ndau makinen ne mes, ne oren 1:50 ne bulevardin Bajram Curri ne Tirane. Fatkeqesisht, gjate rruges per ne spital Dritan Hoxha humb jeten: http://www.balkanweb.com/sitev4/index.php?id=21152.

*TIRANE* - Dritan Hoxha, presidenti i Top Media, humbi jetën në një aksident tragjik automobilistik sot në orët e para të mëngjesit. Ngjarja ka ndodhur rreth orës 01:50 minuta në Bulevardin “Bajram Curri” në Tiranë. Sipas njoftimit të policisë makina Tip Ferrari ngjyrë e kuqe, me targa DK 3892 H, në pronësi të 37 vjecarit nga Tirana ka dalë nga rruga dhe pasi ka përshkuar në një hapsirë të plotë 82 metra, është përplasur me pemën 3.1 metra, në lulishten e lumit të Lanës. Për shkak të përplasjes së fortë makina është ndarë në dy pjesë dhe është shkatërruar tërësisht. Në vendin e ngjarjes, mbërritën forca të shumta policie, duke ndërhyrë menjëherë, për të dhënë ndihmën e parë 37 vjecarit. Dritan Hoxha vdiq gjatë rrugës teksa dërgohej për Spitalin Ushtarak.
Ngushellim bashkeshortes dhe dy femijeve te vegjel! Fjalet jane te teperta.

----------


## zeus

---------------------------------------

Aksidenti tragjik ka ndodhur ne oren 1:50 te dites se sotme ne bulevardin "Bajram Curri" ne Tirane. Makina Ferrari me targa DR 3892H ka dale nga rruga duke u perplasur pas nje peme. 

---------------------------------------

----------


## drague

kane nje shprehje ITALIANET  :macoku gri: hi va piano va lontano"
NEJSE NGUSHELLIME FAMILJES

----------


## Seminarist

Ndoshta s'eshte menyra me e mire, edhe pse eshte, por nuk do rri pa shfryre mllefin kundrejt kreut te nje kanali televiziv, te dyshimte per nga transparenca, per qendrimet e vazhdueshme abuzuese neper lajme e tituj lajmesh ndaj besimit te krishtere ortodoks si "Krishti fut ne sherr besimtaret ortodokse" (per grindjen qe ndodhi ne Betlehem per Krishtlindje) etj etj, lajme, te cilat per ironi historike ia jep ti lexoje me gjithe qejf qullaci humbamen orthodhoks Dhimter Gjoka, per te cilin Krishti nuk ka asnje titull, ndersa kur permendet Muhamedi, i drejtohet me Profeti Muhamed.


Mgjth, Zoti i meshirofte shpirtrat edhe te mafiozeve!

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

> Ndoshta s'eshte menyra me e mire, edhe pse eshte, por nuk do rri pa shfryre mllefin kundrejt kreut te nje kanali televiziv, te dyshimte per nga transparenca, per qendrimet e vazhdueshme abuzuese neper lajme e tituj lajmesh ndaj besimit te krishtere ortodoks si "Krishti fut ne sherr besimtaret ortodokse" (per grindjen qe ndodhi ne Betlehem per Krishtlindje) etj etj, lajme, te cilat per ironi historike ia jep ti lexoje me gjithe qejf qullaci humbamen orthodhoks Dhimter Gjoka, per te cilin Krishti nuk ka asnje titull, ndersa kur permendet Muhamedi, i drejtohet me Profeti Muhamed.
> 
> 
> Mgjth, Zoti i meshirofte shpirtrat edhe te mafiozeve!


Po ju te fes qenki te goditur krejtesisht .Dhe ju e shikoni si u **** dhe jepni rendesi atje ku u teket.
Po te jeni te sigurt se nese ka ferr e parajse ju ini te paret qe do vini ne ferr me fanatizmin dhe me menyren e qorrit qe shikoni cdo gje./////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Tani per temen besoj se kjo ngjarje do te ndikoje negativisht ne jeten politike ekonomike ne vendin tone.
Ngushellime familjes.

----------


## Brari

tani e lexova dhe ne balkan veb..

me vjen shum keq..

ngushellime familjes !

kur ka ndodhur si ka ndodhur..?

----------


## Bl3ri

Ne jete mund te kesh gjithcka por mund te humbesh gjithcka.

Ngushellime familjes dhe te dashurve te tij.

Ja Ferrari me te cilin humbi jeten

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ku dihet se ne bulevardin “Bajram Curri” ne tiran shqiptari i shqiperis apo shefi i top-channel shembull i yni per t'mos ba gabime te tilla.... vozit hic me pak se 200 km/h ?  :i ngrysur: 

Me vjen keq pasi ka vdekur dhe te flasim tani per te!!

Ngushllime familjes dhe shoqeris se tij ne Top Channel!! Humbje e madhe per ta!!

niemand

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Video amatore në youtube nga vendi i ngjarjes

_

_

----------


## Pajtim123

Vërtet një aksident tragjik.
Ngushllimet me te sinqerta familjes dhe Top-Channel, vertet nje humbje e madhe sidomos per familjen e tij.

----------


## Agon_xh

Ngushellime  familjes per kete humbje tragjike.

----------


## FTN_2004

Me vjen keq qe do flas keq per te vdekurin, po me sa mend ecen robi me 200 km/h te rruga Bajram Curri? Mir qe jeten e vet s'e paska dashur shume, po me cfare papergjegjesie te rrezikosh dhe jeten e njerezve te tjere?

Mu kujtua nje Ferrari qe ishte perplas ne Kaliforni para 2 viteve. Shoferi me 120 milje/ore, Ferrari u nda pergjysem, kurse shoferi iku me vrap nga frika se mos e kapte policia.

----------


## ReaLFan

> Presidenti i Top Media, Dritan Hoxha, humbi jeten sot, pasi makina e tij tip Ferrari doli nga rruga duke u perplasur me nje peme anash Lanes, gje qe ndau makinen ne mes, ne oren 1:50 ne bulevardin Bajram Curri ne Tirane. Fatkeqesisht, gjate rruges per ne spital Dritan Hoxha humb jeten: http://www.balkanweb.com/sitev4/index.php?id=21152.
> 
> *TIRANE* - Dritan Hoxha, presidenti i Top Media, humbi jetën në një aksident tragjik automobilistik sot në orët e para të mëngjesit. Ngjarja ka ndodhur rreth orës 01:50 minuta në Bulevardin “Bajram Curri” në Tiranë. Sipas njoftimit të policisë makina Tip Ferrari ngjyrë e kuqe, me targa DK 3892 H, në pronësi të 37 vjecarit nga Tirana ka dalë nga rruga dhe pasi ka përshkuar në një hapsirë të plotë 82 metra, është përplasur me pemën 3.1 metra, në lulishten e lumit të Lanës. Për shkak të përplasjes së fortë makina është ndarë në dy pjesë dhe është shkatërruar tërësisht. Në vendin e ngjarjes, mbërritën forca të shumta policie, duke ndërhyrë menjëherë, për të dhënë ndihmën e parë 37 vjecarit. Dritan Hoxha vdiq gjatë rrugës teksa dërgohej për Spitalin Ushtarak.
> Ngushellim bashkeshortes dhe dy femijeve te vegjel! Fjalet jane te teperta.


*Ngushllime te Perzemerta per Familjen hoxha..

Nuk ka qen Driton Hoxha 40 Vjeqar????*

----------


## Qyfyre

Shyqyr që nuk paska marrë me vete ndonjë tjetër, se me atë shpejtësi në ato rrugë është vetvrasje.

Ngushëllime familjes.

----------


## Brari

ngushelime familjes..

cdo te thote targa DK..?

cdesh i ngrati ne katermij sabahe..kur thon shkodranet.. me ferrar te kuq.. rrugve..

kush ishte ki dritani qe u be kaq i fuqishem.. sa rrezonte e ngrinte qeverri si tja donte qejfi..

mos eshte i kurdisur aksidenti.. 

sepse shume bosa e kan ngrene.. sikurse mirxhiku.. sikurse hekur bosi..qe e vran ne der te viles.. etjetj..

sigurisht do mbahet mister  puna e ketij sepse ai ishte murdoku i medias shqiptare..

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ngushellime te afermve...  :i ngrysur:  Tmerr....
Dritoni ishte me verte djale i zoti dhe njeri jo mendjemadh. Ngriti nje perandori te tere mediatike.
Me vjen shume keq sepse kam patur rastin edhe ta njoh...  :i ngrysur: 

Thashethemet thone qe ka patur edhe nje femer te aksidentuar ne rrethana te dyshimta. Po njerezit ate pune kane... do te flasin. Te shohim c'do te thuhet me tutje. Ngushellime edhe familjes se asaj vajze  :i ngrysur:

----------


## antina

Homazh për Dritan Hoxha, njeriun që na mundësoi të njohim Shqipërinë me gjithë të bukurën dhe të shëmtuarën e saj, në të gjithë skajet e botës. Gjithë shqiptarët i bëre tok në mediat e tua.Ngushëllime.......

----------


## Antimafia

Qe i ndjeri Dritan Hoxha i perkiste rraces se gjenive, per kete nuk dyshon asnje shqiptar. 
Te ndertosh ne pak vite median vizive Nr. 1 per rreth 7 milion shqiptar (thone qe per "Digitalb" kishte mbi tavoline  nje oferte angleze prej 330 milion  ) kete mund ta bejne vetem njerez gjenial.

Rraca e gjenive, ne pergjithsi, jetojne pak.


*Ngushellime nënës dhe zoti i ruajtë menjen (se nesër do fus djalin e vetem në tokë)
Ngushellime 4 fëmijëve te mitur.
Ngushëllime gruas.

Ngushellime te gjithë të punësuarve në Top Media, pasi humben jo vetem shefin gjenial, por edhe një mik e shok.*


.
.

----------


## Apollyon

Ngushellime familjes Tanit.
Tani ishte shtet brenda shtetit, sdonte tja dinte se cila qeveri vinte edhe cila ikte, ka ber te mundur qe ne Tv te dale gjithmone fjala e lire e qytetarit, ka ber te mundur qindra shqiptare te bejn ankesat e tyra ne emisionet e Top Channel. Tan Hoxha ishte kthyer ne nje figure shteterore per shum shqiptare, jo vetem mediatike.

Ngushellime familjes Tanit, dhe gjith stafit Top Albania.

----------


## Tipiku

*Ngushellimet Familjes Se Dritan Hoxhes.Eshte vertet nje rast tragjik.
Humbje e madhe per familjen dhe per Top Median.*

----------

